# Подготовка больного к R-исследованию нижне-грудного и пояснично-крестцового отделов позвоночника



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Окт 2011)

m_lav написал(а):


> Доктор, что вы подразумеваете под подготовкой к рентгену?


Вот что рекомендуют делать в центре лучевой диагностики, куда я направляю своих больных на снимки и где стоит цифровой сименс. Там не бывает "непрозрачных" людей и плохих снимков.

Подготовка больного к рентген-исследованию нижне-грудного и пояснично-крестцового отделов позвоночника:

1.В течении трех дней перед исследованием из питания исключить:

- свежее молоко;
- капусту;
- фасоль;
- картофель;
- черный хлеб;

2.При метеоризме принимать 2-3 таблетки активированного угля 3 раза в день (2-3 дня).

3.В течении 2-3 дней принимать настойку валерианы по 15-20 капель 2-3 раза в день.

4.После ужина (19:00) прием пищи прекращается.

5.В 22:00 и в 06:00 больному делают высокие клизмы (объемом 1,5 – 2 л) до появления светлых промывных вод (3-5 шт.)

В день исследования – не завтракать, не пить!


----------



## doclega (5 Сен 2012)

Я рекомендую использовать (не реклама) препарат "Фортранс" 1 пакет на 1 л. воды. Этот препарат относится к слабительным средствам и легко очищает кишечник. Клизмы "нагоняют" лишний газ  в кишечник ИМХО.


----------

